# Problème famille homekit



## Crycore (16 Janvier 2021)

*Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème avec Siri pour le contrôle de mes lumière Philips Hue. *

Siri ne fonctionne pas pour le contrôle des lumières avec l’iPhone de ma femme. Elle a le statut « invité » dans l’application maison. Elle fait parti de la famille sur ICloud. Le contrôle des lumières fonctionne bien manuellement mais impossible avec Siri. Je ne trouve aucune solution même sur l’application Hue directement.
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème et réussi à le résoudre ?

Vous remerciant d’avance pour votre aide ☺️


----------



## Moutaille (16 Janvier 2021)

Crycore a dit:


> *Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre un problème avec Siri pour le contrôle de mes lumière Philips Hue. *
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Lorsque tu cliques sur son nom dans l’app Maison, est ce qu’elle a bien l’option de controle des accessoires d’activé ?
ce que tu peux tester également c’est de redémarrer ton concentrateur et faire des hard reboot de ton iPhone et de celui de ta femme.


----------



## Crycore (16 Janvier 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Lorsque tu cliques sur son nom dans l’app Maison, est ce qu’elle a bien l’option de controle des accessoires d’activé ?
> ce que tu peux tester également c’est de redémarrer ton concentrateur et faire des hard reboot de ton iPhone et de celui de ta femme.


L’option est bien activée...

J’ai testé le hard reboot et j’ai reconfiguré entièrement mon pont Hue. Rien à faire ça ne fonctionne pas...

Je me demande si ce n’est pas Apple qui empêche aux invité d’utiliser Siri.

Ça fonctionne pour vous ?


----------



## Moutaille (17 Janvier 2021)

Crycore a dit:


> L’option est bien activée...
> 
> J’ai testé le hard reboot et j’ai reconfiguré entièrement mon pont Hue. Rien à faire ça ne fonctionne pas...
> 
> ...


Je viens de tester à l’instant avec son téléphone et elle arrive à allumer et éteindre les lumières avec SIRI depuis son IPhone oui.


----------



## Jonathan16 (21 Janvier 2021)

Crycore a dit:


> L’option est bien activée...
> 
> J’ai testé le hard reboot et j’ai reconfiguré entièrement mon pont Hue. Rien à faire ça ne fonctionne pas...
> 
> ...


Alors non Apple ne bloque pas l'accès à Siri pour les utilisateurs invités de Maison (nous sommes 3 à la maison et depuis 4 ans cela fonctionne sans problème).

Par contre, il est possible que votre épouse n'est pas l'accès à distance et si elle n'est pas sur le même réseau wifi alors elle ne peut pas contrôler manuellement ou par la voix les appareils Homekit.

Tout est-il bien activé sur iCloud (Maison ? Trousseau ?).


----------



## Antox (3 Février 2022)

Crycore a dit:


> *Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre un problème avec Siri pour le contrôle de mes lumière Philips Hue. *
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Après avoir rencontré le même problème, j’ai trouvé la solution.

Le fait est que j’avais deux domicile de crée.

Un par défaut et l’autre en temps qu’invités.

J’ai supprimé le domicile par défaut et mon problème a était résolu.


----------



## Crycore (3 Février 2022)

Antox a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Après avoir rencontré le même problème, j’ai trouvé la solution.
> 
> Le fait est que j’avais deux domicile de crée.
> ...


Super, ça fonctionne nickel !!
Maintenant que tu le dit ça paraît assez logique. Siri allait par défaut dans le domicile de base de son iPhone. Qui forcément était vide d’accessoires. 
Merci beaucoup !


----------

